# GoudieFX OTP



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Anybody have a GoudieFX OTP distortion pedal they can comment on?

I'm looking for a Canadian-built high-gain pedal to put between my Godin and my Traynor. :smilie_flagge17:

I'm looking for something to play stuff like Ramones, Sabbath, Priest, Maiden, etc. The clips on the GoudieFX site tend towards a modern, scooped metal sound. Given that its full name is "One Trick Pony" I'm wondering if it's possible to get a more middy, less bassy sound. I'm not that much into Metallica.

Also, the clips are all into tube amps with fairly distinct sound characteristics of their own. I'm wondering what the pedal itself sounds like. The amp I'd be playing it through is a Bloc 100G, which is a solid state amp. The cleans through this amp are great, meaning that whatever you put in is what comes out, except it's much, much louder.:smile:

I'd appreciate any insights. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You should try a Radial Tonebone Classic if you are looking for versatility. It can do pretty much anything. I have one and it's awesome. Sounds good through all of my amps - past and present.

I have other GoudieFX pedals (808+, G-Drive and Compressor) and they are well built and reliable. But...if you are looking for a CDN made distortion box...get the BONE...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You should try a Radial Tonebone Classic if you are looking for versatility. It can do pretty much anything. I have one and it's awesome. Sounds good through all of my amps - past and present.
> 
> I have other GoudieFX pedals (808+, G-Drive and Compressor) and they are well built and reliable. But...if you are looking for a CDN made distortion box...get the BONE...


GoudieFX is canadian! 
But if you want more tweak on your FX ask to Russel, he's a really good guy to deal with and always open to custom is stuff! Send him an e-mail!


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You should try a Radial Tonebone Classic if you are looking for versatility. It can do pretty much anything. I have one and it's awesome. Sounds good through all of my amps - past and present..


That one (and the Hot British) was the other one on my list. :smile:

How much gain is there from the Tonebone? Is the Hot British substantially different from the Classic?

Also, sorry for posting in the wrong forum. I'm used to Harmony Central, where the individual areas are like separate communities, or rival gangs or something.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I found the Hot British a little too hot for my taste. It's been a while but I don't think I could get very close to "just a little British dirt". I can't really remember though. All I remember is that I could get the tones I liked from the Hot British out of the Classic so I sold it to finance another pedal. There is ton of gain available on the Classic. There are 3 gain setting and a lot of tweakability. You can easily pick one up used for about $150.

Ti-Ron - I know that GoudieFX is CDN I was just pointing out another CDN pedal maker. And I agree with you, Russell is a really good guy to deal with. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a look on Youtube and found a few demos of the Tonebones. This demo of the Classic shows plenty of gain for my taste.

I'm thinking I'll look for a Tonebone Classic. It seems like that would be a more versatile solution than the OTP.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Good choice. The nice thing about the Tonebone is that you can really tailor it to your amp.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

If there isn't enough gain in the pedal, throw a clean boost in front of it to kick it up a notch. Should give you enough for what you want.

-wheeeee?


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

The Classic does seem pretty flexible, from the clips I've been able to find. It's possible that some day I may want to play something other than Ramones and Sabbath. :smile:

Thanks for the tip about the boost, Wheeman. I hadn't thought of that. I guess this pedal would react like the front end of a tube amp, given that that's what it is, more or less.

I actually have really nice little low wattage, high-gain tube amp here (built by a guy in Windsor), but it lacks a bit in terms of flexibility. The big Traynor actually has a decent overdrive sound for a solid state amp,, but to get it you've got to get into pretty scary high volume territory. These Bloc amps are incredibly loud for their size. On the positive side, after a few days my neighbours would likely all be deaf and wouldn't complain anymore. Or, if they did, at least I wouldn't hear them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

infinitemonkey said:


> I'm looking for a Canadian-built high-gain pedal to put between my Godin and my Traynor. :smilie_flagge17:


I highly recommend checking out Solid Gold FX. Greg's SuperDrive is a high gain drive that's not just a one trick pony: http://www.solidgoldfx.com/superdrive.php

I've been playing with a prototype SS454 he sent me for a few weeks now and I'm in love. It's a Marshall-voiced box with a lot of volume on tap and a gain knob that sounds great in low, medium and high settings. It also has the best darn Mid knob I've ever encountered on a pedal. Just no bad setting for that knob. Fantastic pedal. Hopefully it makes it into his regular line up. I've been meaning to record some clips...


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

iaresee said:


> I highly recommend checking out Solid Gold FX. Greg's SuperDrive is a high gain drive that's not just a one trick pony: http://www.solidgoldfx.com/superdrive.php
> 
> I've been playing with a prototype SS454 he sent me for a few weeks now and I'm in love. It's a Marshall-voiced box with a lot of volume on tap and a gain knob that sounds great in low, medium and high settings. It also has the best darn Mid knob I've ever encountered on a pedal. Just no bad setting for that knob. Fantastic pedal. Hopefully it makes it into his regular line up. I've been meaning to record some clips...


Wow, the clips sound really good, and very tube-like.

Things are getting more complicated.:smile:


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, I ordered an OTP. 

While the Tonebone seems capable of many different sounds, I think it may just be a little too complicated for a simple primate like myself. There are so many buttons and switches I'd likely never get around to playing anything.

There's nothing wrong with being a one trick pony, as long as your one trick is a good one. At least that's what I'm always telling Mrs. Monkey.:smile:


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

So my OTP came today, and I have to say, I like its one trick very much.

This is a fantastic sounding pedal. As expected, there's a ton of gain. It's the smoothest gain I've ever heard out of a pedal, though. There's not a hint of fizz and it sustains forever. It's like an ice cold shot of really good vodka. I've been sitting here for the past half hour playing power chords and giggling.

This is just the sound of the pedal itself, too. I've just been playing it through my little Tech 21 Trademark 10, with the controls set to be as flat and neutral as possible. I wanted to hear the pedal, not the amp.

The controls are nice and simple and easy to get the hang of. There's not a huge range of adjustment in the saturation or voice controls. It's more of a fine tuning. Still, it's possible to get a good variety of sounds, within the context of high gain.

That to me is the strength of this pedal. It doesn't try to be everything at the same time like some pedals and end up doing it all half-assed. It does one thing, but it does it extremely well.

So far I've just been using my Godin Artisan TC, which has fairly moderate output pickups. I'm going to try my Lowel with the 500t next.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

infinitemonkey said:


> ...
> It's like an ice cold shot of really good vodka. I've been sitting here for the past half hour playing power chords and giggling.
> ...
> 
> ...


Hehe, I laughed after reading that.

I agree with you on the second part as well. I would rather have 1 or 2 knobs on the pedal to control that one awesome sound than spend that half hour dialing it in only to have it knocked off by some smack-tard friend who likes to fiddle with knobs.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> I would rather have 1 or 2 knobs on the pedal to control that one awesome sound than spend that half hour dialing it in only to have it knocked off by some smack-tard friend who likes to fiddle with knobs.


Yeah, in my experience, anything that attempts to be an "all-in-one" inevitably involves compromises. Excellence requires focus.

I think I made the right choice going for the OTP over the Tonebone. There are just too many controls on the Tonebone for me. I'd end up spending all my time fiddling with the pedal rather than playing, and I need all the practice I can get.lofu


----------

